# SK Hynix develops worlds first 128GB DDR4 memory module



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer component manufacturers are always pushing for faster, bigger, and more efficient products. That benefits us, the end users, but also them for the premium they can charge on those new parts. And when it comes to memory modules, manufacturer SK Hynix has just raised the bar again.

Buy a desktop PC or laptop today and it will have DDR3 memory modules inside, but that isnt going to be the case for very much longer. DDR4 memory modules are coming, and they bring with them more clock frequency choices, higher data transfer rates, and significantly lower voltages.

Read More


----------

